# Paul O'Grady



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Whoopee Paul is back my favourite programme


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I love it too. He is just wonderful with all the dogs. I love happy endings.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is a picture of Poppy watching the June 2013 series


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Here is a picture of Poppy watching the June 2013 series


Haha.... She's a dogs dog!!
I'm surprised she wasn't scared as a little pup of such a big doggy in front of her x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha.... She's a dogs dog!!
> I'm surprised she wasn't scared as a little pup of such a big doggy in front of her x


She was fearless then a little bit more wary now.
They were both barking at the television from a distance at the David Attenborough programme especially the geese and lions x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> She was fearless then a little bit more wary now.
> They were both barking at the television from a distance at the David Attenborough programme especially the geese and lions x


Our 'poos are funny and amusing to watch, especially when they react or behave "abnormally" to things we consider and accept as normality, like the TV, it just goes to show how sensitive dogs are x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

just caught the 2nd half last night, cute Shih tzu.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

DB1 said:


> just caught the 2nd half last night, cute Shih tzu.


Poor thing he was in such a state.
I can't be complacent just took mine to groomers and Poppy has to be stripped right back. Lots of matts. I thought I had been so good with her grooming but they are close to her skin. Groomer says with her coat she needs to be done monthly to keep it very short.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Poor thing he was in such a state.
> I can't be complacent just took mine to groomers and Poppy has to be stripped right back. Lots of matts. I thought I had been so good with her grooming but they are close to her skin. Groomer says with her coat she needs to be done monthly to keep it very short.


thats a shame, she always looks lovely, bet she still looked great anyway. I do find there are times when the matts seem to develop much quicker than others, and of course the damp weather doesn't help. They did well to leave a lot of hair on the shih tzu's face, couldn't have been as bad as it first looked. I must admit I would never have considered one but I quite like them now.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought I was doing well with R&R's coats..... Until Ralph sat in a stinky dirty bog in the forest last weekend.
Our groomer came - it took her just over 3 hours to do them both & ruby has a naked belly!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That huge lump of ear wax got me! Poor little guy must have been so uncomfortable.


----------

